# programmer un jeu



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je cherche à réaliser un jeu de plateforme

Après une recherche rapide sur le web, je me suis tourné vers le langage C. Puisque celui-ci est recommandé pour faire des jeux, avec la bibliothèque SDL. Seulement, je n'arrive absolument pas à afficher autre chose qu'un fenêtre noire qui ferme dès que j'appuie sur une touche (le programme écrit par défaut lorsque l'on ouvre un nouveau projet dans Xcode). Pire lorsque je recopie le code du tutoriel pour faire la même chose que le codage par défaut, un _Warning_ et un _Failure_ empêche son exécution

Je suis le tutoriel du siteduzero.
L'auteur conseille de passer par Code::Blocks pour générer les applications.
Comme je passe par Xcode, je suis un peu perdu, même si quelques captures d'écrans expliquent la marche à suivre

Je pense que je n'ai pas mis les bibliothèques au bon endroit :
les deux dossiers qui me pose problèmes sont _TemplatesForProjectBuilder_ et _TemplatesForXcode_. Je suis censé les glisser dans _Macintosh HD/Developer/Library/Xcode/Project Templates/_. Seulement, je ne trouve pas la _Library_ dans le dossier _Developer_. Du coup, je les ai mis dans _Macintosh HD/Library/Applications Support/Apple/Developer Tools/Project Templates/Application/_

Est-ce juste ?


Voilà pour la mise en route


Je reviens sur mon projet, car il se peut que vous me conseilliez un autre IDE pour le créer.


Je cherche à faire un jeu assez simple.

un personnage au centre de la fenêtre de jeu qui se déplace dans quatre directions 
un plateau sans fin qui génère aléatoirement des obstacles à mesure que le personnage se déplace
des objets à récolter pour augmenter ou diminuer le score


Le tout dans le style pixel art. C'est-à-dire en fausse perspective.
Les différents mouvement de déplacements du personnage sont déjà créés comme sur ce petit gif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 qui n'est qu'un avant-goût de la version finale


Et en attendant d'y voir un peu plus clair dans le code grâce à vos lumières, je continue les textures et objets du plateau (la seule chose que je sache faire à ce jour)


----------



## tatouille (1 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je cherche à réaliser un jeu de plateforme
> 
> ...



tu devrais utiliser cocoa2D plus simple que SDL pour commencer


----------



## Céroce (2 Septembre 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> tu devrais utiliser cocoa2D plus simple que SDL pour commencer


Cocos2D existe pour Mac ?
Ah oui apparemment.


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> tu devrais utiliser cocoa2D plus simple que SDL pour commencer


Ta réponse m'a permis de voir que Cocoa est un langage natif pour Apple
Et quand j'ai vu le nombre de réponses dans google écrites en asiatique pour cocoa2D, cela m'a un peu refroidi


Céroce a dit:


> Cocos2D existe pour Mac ?
> Ah oui apparemment.


Effectivement, ce même moteur de recherche me proposais en alternative Cocos2D, et je n'ai pas cliqué, de peur de me retrouver face au CollaroShow
Et j'aurais dû le suivre pour le coup



Je vais donc regarder de plus près ce framework et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Voilà une communauté qui peu aider quand on débute sans connaître un seul langage de programmation.    

PS: je ne sais pas ce que vaut les tuto de l'url donné mais bon   

Sinon spécial MacOS tu as toujours Project Omega, que je n'ai jamais utilisé donc là encore je ne sais pas ce que vaut leur tuto


----------



## ntx (2 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ta réponse m'a permis de voir que Cocoa est un langage natif pour Apple


Non c'est un framework, écrit dans le langage "Objective-C" (et anciennement aussi en Java).


----------

